
Compile-Time Sort in D - qznc
https://dlang.org/blog/2017/06/05/compile-time-sort-in-d/
======
WalterBright
Michael Parker writes: "There’s quite a bit of usefulness to be found in
evaluating code during compilation. The coolness (of which there is much)
arises from the possibilities that come along with it. Starting from Björn’s
example, this post sets out to teach a few interesting aspects of compile-time
evaluation in the D programming language."

